# Beauty kidded!! FINALLY! LOL



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

On Day 144 by her later bred date, Beauty FINALLY kidded!! Twin doelings!!!!  :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:stars: Congrats!!!!!!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats x 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :birthday: :stars: :kidred: :kidred: 

Seems like we've been having a girls year.... :chin: We've had two sets of twin girls, NO BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay!! congrats!!
   
:stars: :stars:

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ariella, I am exactly even on girls/boys.  4 girls, 4 boys! Congrats on all of your girls though! That's amazing! I'll get pics up as soon as I can, I have to use my mom's comp to upload them, so whenever I can borrow it I'll get the pics up. Lol Oh, and I found a beautiful moonspot on the littler girl's shoulder!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Edit to my first post: I managed to type the wrong date. Lol She actually kidded on Day 153 by her later due date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the :kidred: :kidred: :stars:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!! Here's the link to the pics.  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 5da5f7c8a9


----------

